# Do sublingual vitamins work?



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Anyone have any experience in taking vitamins and supplements sublingually (letting them absorb under your tongue)? Do you feel that these vitamins are actually getting absorbed into your bloodstream? About a month ago I ordered some sublingual B-vitamins (Source Naturals is the brand name) - thinking that there may be benefits over the "regular" B-vitamin capsules I take (which have to go through my digestive system and get broken down by my liver to reach the bloodstream). But the first time I tried it, I started to have doubts - the pill doesn't "dissolve" as easily as I thought it would (I guess I had this "fantasy" idea that the pill would just "magically" dissolve within several seconds - it doesn't work like that!). And I could taste the vitamin in my mouth, and felt like I was just swallowing a lot of the "melted" vitamin. 

I'm just wondering if this stuff actually works like the "experts" say they should. After initially switching back to my "regular" B vitamins, I've recently given these sublinguals another try - I want to know if I'm getting some return for my buck (these vitamins are considerably more expensive than the regular capsules). And I've also started taking my GABA powder sublingually as well.

Am I wasting precious vitamins by trying to take them sublingually?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I take a liquid version of a sublingual b12 supplement. Well, it has some other b vitamins but I take it for the b12. It's pretty tasty actually.  Some people get hypodermic b12 from their doctor.

b12 is better absorbed sublingually, but for the others, it probably doesn't matter. I don't know anything about GABA powder.

http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/20030802/msgs/248708.html


----------

